# Prayers or good thoughts for Den



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We just got a call from our family physician. They want to see Den tomorrow for a cat scan of his chest. 
6 months ago he had an x Ray for a stomach issue , and they saw something on his chest or lungs (or something) 
Apparently it wasn't of a huge concern as they set up a 6 month appt. 
Den and I had forgot about it until they called just now. 
I'm worried , but Den seems OK. 
He goes 8:30 tomorrow morning. 
I'd appreciate it if you'd keep him in your thoughts and prayers. 
Thanks so much


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deb, you got me girl! Den will be in my prayers tonight! Much love sent for Christmas!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Debbie,

I hope everything will be OK, let us know how he makes out.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Definitely, you will both be in my thoughts--I hope everything goes well:wub:


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Sending prayers up and lifting you both right now....will continue praying for him and for good results.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Will send good thoughts and prayers to the south of us.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is a worry, but I hope he will be fine.:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Keeping Den in my prayers


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I will have you and Den in my thoughts ... and, prayers that all will be okay with Den.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I hope everything will be alright.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Deb, it always amazes me how doctors are. It took my doctor 3weeks to get back with me with my results.
I'll be praying and waiting for a update, stay calm, I love you dear friend :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts for Den tomorrow. The fact that they weren't too concerned 6 months ago is very encouraging news. They are probably just being overly cautious.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I sure hope he will be ok. Hopefully it's just harmless nodules. I gave several in the 5-7mm range but they haven't grown.nodules in lungs are common in people who live in the Midwest to hoping it's nothing. ️️Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Definitely sending prayers and big hugs your way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - am sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Den. Let us know how things go.:grouphug:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Deb, I am sending out prayers for Den! Hope all goes well.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Deb, you and Den will be in my prayers. Hopefully it turns out to be nothing. It sounds very similar to what happened to my husband last year. Prior to his gall bladder surgery, my husband had to have a chest x-ray and something showed up on his lung. After the ct scan, they decided to do a broncoscopy/needle biopsy. But because of the location of the mass they couldn't get to it this way. So they ended up doing a "wedge resection" and removed the mass. Luckily it turned out to be nothing but an infection.

According to the pulmonary doctor, the lungs are very good at trying to protect themselves. When the infection developed, the lungs "encapsulated" it thereby protecting itself. This encapsulation is what was showing up on the x-rays.

Good luck today. I'll be thinking about you. Let us know how he does. Prayers, my friend.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My thought and prayers will be both of you and I will, like the rest of us, be waiting to hear from you. I had something that they saw four years ago in my chest and it turned out to be nothing. Positive thought for Den today as he undergoes his tests!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, thinking of you and Den with prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm in the waiting room at the hospital right now. It's pouring down the rain and I'm worried! 
Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Checking back in and see that you are still waiting and worried. 

:grouphugebbie.:grouphug:

I will check back in soon. I hope you have good news pretty soon.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Best wishes Deb. We have done some waiting lately at the local hospital for tests. No fun.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He's done now , but the results will be sent to our Dr. We really don't know anything yet. 

On the bright side... We're eating breakfast at Cracker Barrel restaurant !!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> He's done now , but the results will be sent to our Dr. We really don't know anything yet.
> 
> On the bright side... We're eating breakfast at Cracker Barrel restaurant !!


Checking in.. At least you're grabbing a meal.. Just keep positive, we're all praying!:wub:


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Prayers continuing.....


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> He's done now , but the results will be sent to our Dr. We really don't know anything yet.
> 
> On the bright side... We're eating breakfast at Cracker Barrel restaurant !!


Will you Dr have the results today or do you have to wait. Waiting is the worst. Hope you enjoyed breakfast.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers for Den.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully they'll have results quickly, mine came back in about three hours,they called me on the way home..


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Deb,

It is so hard waiting for the tests to come back. I am glad the first stage at least is over for you and Dennis. Good luck.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Deborah, just now reading this. The waiting must be near impossible.
I pray there is nothing serious with Den.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this Deb...just what you need, worries right before Christmas! I am praying all will be ok and that they get you the results quickly before you worry your way thru the holiday.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'll be thinking of you Deb.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just checking back. Hoping the results are fine. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending loving prayers!


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

Been "stalking" the thread, prayers continue for you both....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Slydersmama said:


> Been "stalking" the thread, prayers continue for you both....


We haven't heard anything, I guess no news is good news.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good thoughts and prayers for you and Den.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hopefully everything will be ok. Prayers:wub:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> We haven't heard anything, I guess no news is good news.


They are only slow with the results not the bill.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

jane and addison said:


> They are only slow with the results not the bill.


LOL that's the truth!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Checking in... hopefully no news is good news.. Yeah,I know what you mean about the bill,I swear the bill beats me home from the testing!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting: Checking back.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be watching for a update and praying


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here it is December 26th, and we've heard nothing. I wanted to call, but the office is closed on the week end. Den said if our Dr.hasnt called by now, it must not be so serious. I'm praying that he's right. Our Dr. has been good about letting us know if there's something that she's concerned about. 
I'll still worry until we get a call.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Hugs


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Deb I am sorry. But you are right if it were serious they would have called. How is feeling, any pain, difficulty breathing, etc. It could have been just a shadow on the original test.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here it is December 26th, and we've heard nothing. I wanted to call, but the office is closed on the week end. Den said if our Dr.hasnt called by now, it must not be so serious. I'm praying that he's right. Our Dr. has been good about letting us know if there's something that she's concerned about.
> I'll still worry until we get a call.


I am so sorry you have to wait. But, I think if it was anything serious you would have heard from the doctor by now. I understand though that you won't be able to relax until you hear from the doctor.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I know it is hard to wait but typically if it was bad news they call right away. Hoping that is the case!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The waiting is the worst but both times when I've had any areas of concern or any cancer biopsies,they've called quickly...usually same day or next..
My last MRI, in Feb,they called me on the way home with good news NED,no evidence of disease..Best call ever!


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Furbabies mom said:


> Here it is December 26th, and we've heard nothing. I wanted to call, but the office is closed on the week end. Den said if our Dr.hasnt called by now, it must not be so serious. I'm praying that he's right. Our Dr. has been good about letting us know if there's something that she's concerned about.
> I'll still worry until we get a call.


I had migraines growing up that started after a severe car accident when I was five (I wasn't driving haha). I had an MRI when I was 15 and before we even left the doctor's office my pediatric neurologist had looked at it. Apparently there was something showing up and they even called another specialist (oncologist I think) to take a second look. It ended up just being fatty tissue in my brain. I think if there were no obvious signs then it would have taken longer. I suppose a white blob in a brain scan can sometimes be bad. 

My dad has had chest scans and they always take a while but have been negative for anything so far (Thank God).


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Oh Deb I am sorry. But you are right if it were serious they would have called. How is feeling, any pain, difficulty breathing, etc. It could have been just a shadow on the original test.


No he feels fine. The original X Rays were for a stomach issue. Burping and heartburn that wouldn't go away. They were thinking hiatal hernia. That's when something showed up.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just out of curiosity ... did Den ever have pneumonia?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just out of curiosity ... did Den ever have pneumonia?


No, but he does get bronchitis and upper respiratory infections


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I had a cat scan it took my surgeon two weeks to get back to me:blush:. I have no idea why he couldn't have taken the time to call me before that. I haven't had the best luck with doctors :blush:

Den and you Deb are in my prayers:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> No, but he does get bronchitis and upper respiratory infections


I am not a doctor, but, the findings on the x-ray might have had something to do with the bronchitis and/or respiratory infections ... even if it is not a current infection. Probably whatever the doctor saw will just disappear with time. It happened to me and I am just fine now.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am not a doctor, but, the findings on the x-ray might have had something to do with the bronchitis and/or respiratory infections ... even if it is not a current infection. Probably whatever the doctor saw will just disappear with time. It happened to me and I am just fine now.


Oh I'm hoping and praying it's something like that!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Deb, I wouldn't get too worried. I had a doctor tell me many years ago when I had bronchitis that it was lung cancer! As far as not hearing back from the doc on cat scan, where I live it takes at least a week to get a cat scan read and results back. Will keep you and Den in my prayers.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We never did hear from our Dr. ,but Den had a well visit today. The "something" that showed up on his X Ray was a calcified nodule. The doctor said it wasn't a concern. I'm happy and relieved about this. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts! We really appreciated it.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

We all like good news here. Happy New Year.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's great news--so happy for you both to end the year on a good note!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Great news! Happy New Year!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Great news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

To God be the glory! Yippee Yahoo!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So happy to hear the good news.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> We never did hear from our Dr. ,but Den had a well visit today. The "something" that showed up on his X Ray was a calcified nodule. The doctor said it wasn't a concern. I'm happy and relieved about this. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts! We really appreciated it.


Wonderful news to start off the new year!

Thank you or updating us, Debbie.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Great news! :chili:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Fabulous news to welcome in the new year.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Lord, I've been praying for Den, our health care has gone down:blush: I'm not surprised you haven't heard from your doctor:blush: my surgeon didn't get back to me for two weeks and then he told me I needed surgery. 
I remember when the doctor would call you as soon as they got the reports.
Have a Blessed New Year:wub:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh THANK GOODNESS! That makes for a great Happy New Year


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How wonderful! I'm so happy you have this great news.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> We never did hear from our Dr. ,but Den had a well visit today. The "something" that showed up on his X Ray was a calcified nodule. The doctor said it wasn't a concern. I'm happy and relieved about this. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts! We really appreciated it.


:chili::chiliebbie - so happy to read this news. This was a great Christmas present AND a good sign for the New Year. Our best to you both. :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Deb...I'm so sorry. I completely missed this thread. I'm very happy to read that everything turned out fine. You can start the New Year without worry. Hugs.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news. So happy all is well.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> We never did hear from our Dr. ,but Den had a well visit today. The "something" that showed up on his X Ray was a calcified nodule. The doctor said it wasn't a concern. I'm happy and relieved about this. Thank you all for your prayers and good thoughts! We really appreciated it.


I have those too, supposedly it's common in people who live in the midwest, something to do with the mold here.. Just glad it's nothing to worry about!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Slydersmama (Dec 9, 2015)

I am so happy to hear this....what a wonderful way to start out the New Year....


----------

